# Fresh Wheat Grass????



## michelle52988 (Jan 24, 2010)

I Went grocery shopping today and came across fresh wheat grass, planted in organic soil, and it says it is ok for pets, is this okay for my sulcatas?...I figure it should be fine, it is a type of grass, which is the best for them, and it is organic! 

Also, where can i buy seeds and such to grow my own grasses for them?


----------



## terracolson (Jan 24, 2010)

I have tons of seed flats growing

http://sulcatafood.com/ took 2 days to sprout with my over head light on it 24/7 (same day shipping)

plus the local nursery had oat grass

and then turtlestuff.com (lagged on shipping)

http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=41&sort=20a&page=2


----------



## Annieski (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been feeding Mortimer this same grass for about 2 months now. It is fine to give, also oat grass grown for cats, if you can't find the wheat.
Morty doesn't really like the dried grass even if I soak it first. Now she will eat both if I mix them together.[/u]


----------

